# Gulf Shores Snorkel Spots??



## kyarrowhead (Sep 19, 2012)

My sons and I are going down for fall break next week. Any spots for us to go to where it'll be clear and we may see some fish. We went Panama City this summer and they had a blast at St. Andrews Park. Didn't know I could find water
that clear in the gulf coast. They have a jetty that kept the water nice an calm.
Is there anything like that around G.S.?


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Nothing in GS but the jetties at Perdido Pass, Current is strong and you'll have to watch the tide chart . Water isn't very clear most of the time. Boat traffic can be touch and go.
I think the old Whiskey wreck may be still around off the beach of GS but not sure.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

The whiskey is uncovered pretty good right now, my buddy(tank banger) dove it last weekend and it looked really good on the video.


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Going to load the video having trouble with it. May have to get coolblue to help.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Try Vimeo if YouTube is still giving you fits.


----------



## kyarrowhead (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, where is the wreak located an how deep. We're just snorkle'n an my boys are just starting out. Not that I'm an expert myself. Looking for something I can kayak or swim to. What's the state park like?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I just found this doing a quick search

An old Spanish Rum Runner, all that is left is about 3 foot high wall of the hull. Neat dive though. Out from west beach in Gulf Shores, AL. Due south 150 yds from entry, durectly in front of Bahama Bob’s.





This 200’ rum runner is located in 15 to 25 feet of water. It covers approximately 300 square yards. This wreck lies just beyond the sand bar, making it an ideal beach diving opportunity. Night diving on the Whiskey proves to be a very rewarding experience as you can almost always see things that go unnoticed during daylight hours.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

http://www.divebuddy.com/divesite/1843/whiskey-wreck-gulf-shores-al/


----------



## kyarrowhead (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys, my boys saw there first wreck thanks to the members on this site!


----------

